# Overstays Appeal



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi

Have anybody successfully done an overstays appeal and if so how long did it take?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Daddy (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi,
My dad overstayed his visa for 10 days in October for medical reasons. He sent everything by email in within the 10 days period....but still no feedback from them.
Just an email to say that application has been received.
They don't pick up calls as well


----------



## srji (Jul 5, 2014)

Daddy said:


> Hi,
> My dad overstayed his visa for 10 days in October for medical reasons. He sent everything by email in within the 10 days period....but still no feedback from them.
> Just an email to say that application has been received.
> They don't pick up calls as well


Hello,

I got a successful exemption from home affairs but it needs relentless follow ups with the right people.
Generally a legal immigration consultant knows where to follow up.

However it might take up to 6 months to get an answer from home affairs even when one opts for the services of a consultant.

Regards,
Kanika


----------

